# 30 Amp Plug



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

Hello all,
This weekend I installed a 30 amp outlet where we park the trailer. The plug has a lug for three wires,the ground was marked and the hot and nutral lug wasnt marked.
Now for the question (I havent plugged the trailer in yet) will it matter to the converter or trailer which blade has the hot imput? 
Mabey it wont matter but I wanted to ask first,Thanks for any replies,dave shy


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Yes, it will matter. All AC sytems are polarized. There is a bus bar for ground and neutral that puts them at the same potential. If you get the hot wire there, due to an improper hook-up at the plug, sparks will fly!!







Be careful to determine the correct polarity so you have no mishaps.

Bill


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

tonka said:


> Hello all,
> This weekend I installed a 30 amp outlet where we park the trailer. The plug has a lug for three wires,the ground was marked and the hot and nutral lug wasnt marked.
> Now for the question (I havent plugged the trailer in yet) will it matter to the converter or trailer which blade has the hot imput?
> Mabey it wont matter but I wanted to ask first,Thanks for any replies,dave shy
> [snapback]41195[/snapback]​


I'm really surprized that your 30 amp rceptacle box wasn't marked. Generally the hot lead also has a brass screw while the common lug has a silver colored screw. Hope that helps.

Regards, Glenn


----------

